# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Any Harvesting and Planting bot

## filozof86

I have 24x24 gazebo farm but farming harvesting and planting is very boring.Is there any planting harvesting bot on the farm?

----------

